# catch can roll call and questions.



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

photos of your setup please. 

any write-up for 1.8? 

i found this leak 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/kutsokutso/unnamed14_zps5910cc7c.jpg

and it's the 06A103213F large "elbow" crank case breather tube. the rest needs to be replaced as well.

now i'm thinking of just getting a catch can










it says to keep the 06A103213F breather tube and the hockey puck. everything gets deleted. 
(i also just bought the suction jet pump) 

but why cap the inlet manifold and the brake booster lines?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mate.. here is my approach. I actually kept all the OEM pieces in place with everything hooked up, just added catch can to the mix for additional filtering. (new OEM suction jet pump, and block breather hoses from 034). Hope that helps.

**Original Post from my thread**

Got the catch can mounted in place of the SAI relay box.. Pretty straight forward job, although doing it outside in sub 30 degree weather with 30 MPH winds made it a bit tougher.. Definitely take out the top strut brace when doing this.










Relay box removed










Relays taped together and tucked into the waterfall










Catch can mounted to SAI relay box mount with quick drain tube running over top trans mount










Just barely clears strut bar










Relocated crankcase breather pressure regulator to the TIP










I used a short piece of 3/4" heater hose to connect the catch can and the 3/4" to 1/2" adapter and then ran the 1/2" ID hose down to the pressure regulator valve.










Everything connected with air filter back in place.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here my 42 Design Ultimate Catch Can with wrinkle black finish.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have mine mounted on my battery tray


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey mate.. here is my approach. I actually kept all the OEM pieces in place with everything hooked up, just added catch can to the mix for additional filtering. (new OEM suction jet pump, and block breather hoses from 034). Hope that helps.


so just between the valve cover and the hockey puck? 
i like this but pricey












PLAYED TT said:


> I have mine mounted on my battery tray


any thoughts on vented vs non-vented? thanks


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats right.. my pics are old and I made minor adjustment since. From the valve cover, I run into the PRV (hockey puck) and then from PRV into the bottom of the catch can. The top port of the catch routes back into the TIP creating a closed loop rather than venting to atmosphere.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

i've seen a setup where valve cover line goes straight to the catch can, then the outlet to the hockey puck.
another one is split coming from valve cover to catch can then to the old pcv below. but why push oil vapors
back to the inlet manifold?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The reason to have it re-route is to keep vacuum on the crank case to keep the oil most down. As the engines get tired, I have found it is even more important due to blow by pressures increasing pressure in the crank case that causes valve cover leaks. This has been my experience on the race cars.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'll be putting mine to vacuum as the catch can was bone dry after driving it ha


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

nilreb said:


> photos of your setup please.
> 
> any write-up for 1.8?
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6077892-How-to-install-a-catch-can-the-correct-way


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Im running the Integrated Engneering Catch Can you like. Its nice but i mounted mine to high and smashed the filter.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

No battery gives you so much space there


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I have mine mounted almost like boulders but I utilized the OEM valve cover piece. I'll take some shots later. Most I've gotten in it is some condensation. I see a lot of people having there's fill up really fast? Then again I've only had it on for maybe 3-4k miles


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

is it safe to put a stainless wire wool inside the can?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Krissrock said:


>


updated the setup huh? i'm working on something too, finally sold the house in PA, and got a little play money out of it.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey mate.. here is my approach. I actually kept all the OEM pieces in place with everything hooked up, just added catch can to the mix for additional filtering. (new OEM suction jet pump, and block breather hoses from 034). Hope that helps.
> 
> **Original Post from my thread**
> 
> ...


thanks. following your photos, here it is.. courtesy of my dad


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

nilreb said:


> thanks. following your photos, here it is.. courtesy of my dad


Nor problem, looks like pops did a damn fine job :beer:


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*great info + pics*

been wanting to install a can in my new to me 01 TT. post cleared things up, thanks to all!!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

needless to say, I was highly jealous of your setup...but the SS lines with Teflon on the inside is a great solution for my lines getting clogged and freezing in the winter


----------



## mighty_mite00 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting ready to install a catch can but I've been trying to figure out how some of you go about mounting the cans in the relay box location? What do you use to mount it in that location?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

mighty_mite00 said:


> I'm getting ready to install a catch can but I've been trying to figure out how some of you go about mounting the cans in the relay box location? What do you use to mount it in that location?


I used zip ties looped through the bolt hole that held the relay box


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

it's been a while and still nothing in the catch-can. I don't drive more than 70 miles and maybe just once a week for 3 - 4 months now. how long before oil gets in the catch can?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Never if your lucky.
Steve


----------

